# choosing between two Grizzly mortisers



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm a hobbyist woodworker and am in the market for a mortiser for use on table legs and modest sized joints in a variety of woods, mostly cherry and walnut. It won't get a whole lot of use, but I am tired of chiseling mortises by hand.

Grizzly offers two low-end mortisers: 1. Model G0645 with a 1/2 hp motor and four chisels included; and 2. Model G9976 with a 3/4 hp motor and no chisels. The G9976 has a Shop Fox name, is that the same as Grizzly?

I can't really tell which has the better bed and hold downs, but the G9976 seems to have slightly more capacity for larger boards. 

Both units are priced at $245. Any recommendations as to which is the better value?

Thanks,

Kevin H.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

If you were to provide links to the models, I'm sure you would get many opinions. :smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*These links?*

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Mortising-Machine/G9976

http://www.grizzly.com/products/1-2-HP-Bench-Top-Mortising-Machine/G0645

Major difference is the shop Fox has a 3/4HP motor turning at 3450 RPM, The Grizz has a 1/2 HP turning at 1750.

Myself, I got a Powermatic with a 3/4HP motor tuning at 1750.
I want the slower speed to avoid overheating the bits. A variable speed would have been ideal. A 1/2 Hp motor should have plenty of power, even for 3/4" bits. (NOT FOR THIS MACHINE.... duh) You might call Grizzly tech and ask them which one and why.  bill


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I would recommend the slower speed Grizzly. :smile:


----------



## Jammer (Jul 15, 2009)

My suggestion is to cut mortises without a mortiser, and use the money for something else.

That said, when I buy "heavy" equipment, I always buy the heaviest, most powerful, highest end piece possible, and I always try to go one level above what I'm "certain" I'll ever need.

Because somehow, I always seem to need the big one five years on.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yeah, except....*



mdntrdr said:


> I would recommend the slower speed Grizzly. :smile:


I just noticed the max chisel size on the 1/2 HP is 1/2"...hmmmmm
Not liking that limitation....Powermatic anyone?:blink: bill
BTW a mortising jig for your router may be the answer?
http://www.finewoodworking.com/SkillsAndTechniques/SkillsAndTechniquesArticle.aspx?id=28696


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

where do you see the max chisel size? is the max the same on both?


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

prob a dumb ? but couldnt you take more cuts in a pinch?


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

I beleive I have the shopfox it seems to do fine, the biggest problem I had was buying those cheap bits from somewhere which escapes me. I paid 275 for it, maybe it was a variable speed. Best I could find for the bucks in a pinch.


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks all for the responses. I actually just ordered the Powermatic. It's an extra $200 dollars over the Griz, but it has more capacity, it's heavier, and the reviews lead me to believe more reliable. I'll let you all know how it works out; I've got a project all ready to start.

Kevin H.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Check Amazon!!*

It's on sale for $373.00 Free shipping!!!
Amazon.com: Powermatic 1791310 PM701 3/4 Horsepower Bench Mortiser: Home Improvement
 bill


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

kjhart0133 said:


> Thanks all for the responses. I actually just ordered the Powermatic. It's an extra $200 dollars over the Griz, but it has more capacity, it's heavier, and the reviews lead me to believe more reliable. I'll let you all know how it works out; I've got a project all ready to start.
> 
> Kevin H.


I've been looking hard at that PowerMatic too. Please take photos of its maiden voyage out of its box and all. Maybe some set up pictures. Tell us how you feel it performs in oak and all that jazz please Sir. 

Congratulations on your purchase.


----------



## mancavewoodworks (Mar 5, 2011)

Nope. Not the same!!! i have the shop fox and it came with the half inch chisel. however, i was not thoroughly impressed. the chisel seemed to be crooked and grinds on the bit. but after a loooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggg time of using it, it works better, but, i still have to manually turn the chuck to make it work. If I were you, I'd do what woodnthings says and get the powermatic!!! on sale at a great price for the money, 5 year warranty and the best tool maker in the buisness!!! go to toolsplus.com for cheap shipping.$6.50 shipping and a great customer service dept.


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Well, Woodnthings, you are right! Amazon now has the Powermatic mortiser selling for $373.99, right after I ordered it at $439.99!! Dang it!!! $66 I could have saved.

I called Amazon and they won't give me the cheaper price so I'm stuck with it. Ah well, I'm still looking forward to receiving it in a couple of days.

I'll post some progress pics as I unpack, set-up and make my first cuts.
Kevin H.


----------

